# Pregnant?



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

They was both in with the buck on October 31til November 30.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The second one looks possibly pregnant. Best to get blood tests done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------

